
On Releasing My First OSS Project at Thirty-Five - taylorbuley
https://formidable.com/blog/2016/10/25/on-releasing-my-first-oss-project-at-thirty-five/
======
natch
Some of the people who do the most damage making age an issue in tech are
30-something people who think they are getting omg so old. This age fixation
serves nobody, other than giving you a clickbait title.

------
Dowwie
I am impressed about his ANSI art scene and ACiD affiliation, as someone who
grew up admiring that work through bbs's.

As a first time author of open source at age 36, I know how good it feels to
finally give back. Paying it forward, especially in tech, is an important life
milestone.

It's a tech mitzvah.

------
weareformidable
Thanks for posting!

------
zghst
Congrats!

